# viva Analog clone kits : Acoustic 360 and Univibe



## 360+ (Mar 13, 2011)

I read somewhere around here a while ago that I don't sell DIY kits, I'd like to correct that if you guys don't mind ...
since '96 I've offered a Univibe+ DIY kit as well as a 360+ DIY documentation/PCB kit,
these are still currently active and available

the later provides the builder the opportunity to build a modernized version of the famed Acoustic 360 Bass Preamp that JP Jones, Jaco, Greg Ridley and many others used in the 60's and 70's to get a punchy class-A Bass tone // the vintage Bass tone of yesterday ... the project allows the DIY builder the opportunity to assemble a number of high performance variations of the original circuit for a grand total cost (incl. kit costs) of well under $200CDN ... 

the Univibe+ kit allows the same for the famed Shinei Univibe circuit ... this includes all my mods and extensions to the basic circuit including a new soft-switching add-on which makes the whole works live in a Cry Baby Pedal // the same that I built for Keith Scott and others in the mid 90's ... 

I am also on the verge coming out shortly with a DIY soft-switching direct-bypass switcher project for WAH's // this, for one, will allow for a wider operating range of the CryBaby treadle and also avoids the problems of accidentally switching off the WAH during play ... it also eliminates the need to step on the toe for bypassing as the circuit is heel activated instead ...stay tuned for that one!

both kits come with a membership to my VA-works forum, a private resource center which focuses primarily on supporting these two projects, along with a host of other Thermionics related info ... the forum is a repository of knowledge aimed to help support builders who wish to use the kit PCB's in going beyond the basic format of the projects // something that is evolving all the time ... 

for further details please visit my blog :

viva-analog.com


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Hi JC,

Nice to see you here. The "misinformation" may well have come from me, since I couldn't recall seeing any sort of order information on viva-analog. My bad.

And yes, folks, you _should_ visit his blog.

Mark


----------

